# How can people be so heartless



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Our pet rat, Zoey, has been ill all weak. I have been hand feeding her as she has been too weak to care for herself. She has always been such a sweet little girl. We had to but her down today. That was so hard to do, but what has been even harder for me to endure is the comments that have been made to me by people.

As usual, I am having a hard time understanding people. Yes, Zoey was a rat and no matter what you think of rats she was our pet. We couldn't have loved her any more if she had been a golden retriever. People hear the word rat and immediately become insensitive. 

People have the gall to tell you that you should bury her alive or feed her rat poison. They tell you you are wasting money taking a rat to the vet. My god, people can be so incredibly cruel.

I would never dare tell someone that their golden is just a dog, that they should just put a bag over its head and wait for it to die from lack of oxygen. So, why do people feel it is okay to say such things about a pet rat? We loved Zoey and she was our friend.

So, if you happened by this post by mistake and stayed to read it, please never take for granted how attached people are to their pets. Never assume that because you could never love one that they don't. Watch what words come out of your mouth, because once they are out there you can never, ever take them back!

Rest in peace Zoey. You were a great friend and we miss you.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

As an animal lover, I never doubt anyone's love for another animal. I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet friend. Rest in Peace Zoey, you were greatly loved.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

How sad... I am sorry for your loss. Even if for some people it's just a rat, she was part of your familly! Rest in peace little Zoey!


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss and I understand completely your disgust with the unfeeling words of certain people. In addition to goldens we have also had several birds over the years -- small ones, budgies (parakeets) and cockatiels. We have also endured the really stupid remarks. I know of what you speak; the unfeeling statement: "it was only a [fill in the blank]." Just be thankful that you can feel for and love another creature wholeheartedly.

For the record, I have never owned a rodent but understand what wonderful pets rats can be. 

I send you my sincere condolences.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

Zoey is very cute  I've never had a rat, but the very first animal I deeply loved was a little cream-colored hamster named Mimi. I cried non-stop for a week when she died. So yeah, I understand.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I actually breed rats occasionally to save money on feeding my reptile collection, and I had one that looked just like that. I loved her and named her Sunshine. I cried when she died too. Normally I don't care for them, but this one was special. So you never know. I'd never doubt anyone's love for a pet, though. Rats are actually very intelligent, and Sunshine helped me get over hating and fearing them all together, which I did previously. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss. I went through a similar situation when we lost our beloved pet rat a few years ago. She was a beautiful smart and loving little girl and I loved her dearly.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss. She was adorable! I had people roll their eyes at me when I had to have my guinea pig put to sleep. They said he was "just a rodent", but to me he was family.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Years back when my older son wanted a hamster or gerbil I researched for something else as I had deep memories of painful bites from those rodents.

That is when I discovered Rats. They are smart, fun, loving and grow attached to their owners. They very, very rarely bite. They have to be played with or get bored, need stimulation for an active brain.

We had two wonderful rats and I do understand what you are going through. You get very attached to them because they are companion animals.

I didn't know this until I researched and owned them. I am sorry for your loss...Zoey is playing, exploring and waiting for you in another place.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

The loss of any pet, no matter how small or large is difficult. They are family. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

My GOSH how adorable! It always amazes me how people have no regard for animals. People are so insensitive  I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Zoey was a pretty little rat. She was the color of a Golden Retriever! We have also had pets rats, mice, gerbils, and mice. You do get attached to the little critters and I know how much you will miss her. Like my grandma used to say "if you don't have anything nice to say don't say anything" people need to respect other peoples feelings. So sorry....rip Zoey.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I've had people made rude comments about Copper and my vet expenses; "He's just a mutt you picked up" for one.

Dog, cat, rat, whatever they are our friends and we grieve when they die.
I am sorry for your loss and for the insensitive jerks who hurt your feelings.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Im sorry for your loss...Zoey surely was cute!

When my oldest announced that he had to speak with me and his Dad. He called us into the livingroom to sit down and talk....my heart skipped a beat. I was thinking I might be a gramma sooner then I had anticipated! Instead he introduced us to his pet rat....
Ive never been so happy to see a rat in my whole life! We welcomed the little guy with opened arms and built him the nicest rat tower!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Thank you everyone who replied. Your kind words have helped sooth some of my pain. You are all very special people and I appreciate everyone of you.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

What a cutie ! I am so sorry for your loss. I love rats, they are so intelligent and social. People most of the time just don't "get it".


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss of Zoey...she was very pretty....

My son has reptiles, and although they wouldn't be my choice, they are his pets and he loves them as much as I love my dogs! He lost his iguana "Zeus" and was a mess for a long time. Grief Hurts! Take Care.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss  

I will admit when I read the word "rat" I was going to pass on the thread, because when I hear of rats, I am reminded of the time I was cornered by a 'pack' of them in a small alley when I was in Australia. It was those huge scavenger ones that were about the size of a medium sized Chihuahua! I was terrified. I continued reading through your post, though, and felt that I should apologize that I was one who sort of jumped to conclusions, and when I saw the picture of your rat I smiled because it reminded me of my guinea pigs that we sadly had to put down a few years ago. Zoey definitely does NOT look like the ones in Australia! She looks very sweet and I can totally understand how you could get so attached to her. So again, I'm sorry x 2!


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

I know exactly what you mean! My son had a hampster. He was so good to her (we originally got her so he could be responsible when we got a dog). Anyways, one day he woke up to her dead. She apparently hung herself somehow in the cage. So we held a "funeral". You would not believe how many comments were made how I should just flush her and get over it, my son does not really care!

He still cares and gets upset and it has been months.

I am sorry for your pain of Zoey being put to sleep! She is a cutie in the pictures.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Growing up, I had hamsters, guinea pigs, and gerbils, but never had a rat. My mother, who was petrified of rodents, fell in love with the teddy bear hamsters that we had and couldn't put them down. This is the same woman who stood on the kitchen table all day waiting for my dad and I get home when she saw a mouse scurry across the kitchen floor and our cats showed in interest in it whatsoever. Whenever my dad would get home from work, he would say "bring me a beast," meaning one of the hamsters, and he would share his dinner with them. He got the biggest kick out of watching the hamsters shoving so much food in their pouches that their cheeks became bigger than they were. So, I totally understand where your're coming from. Your rat was adorable.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh a very cute, sweet looking rat too. I am so sorry you have lost your beloved Zoey. Take no notice of what people say as no animal lover would say such a thing. For those people that undersatnd the loss of any pet are the kind of people I like to know. Animals all sizes, shapes and looks worm their way in to our hearts. RIP Zoey.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm really sorry for your loss.

Why is it that when our pets are small, people seem to think that the love we have for them is small as well?

We've lost gerbils and it really hurt, I've even lost a beta fish and I was heartbroken. We form attachments to our pets, and nobody should deny us our grief.

I'm sorry people can be so insensitive.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Awww poor Zoey. My brother had a pet rat he left behind at my moms when i was a teenager. They are so smart and you can bound to them just like all other pets...and we loved him even if he "was just a rat" as some would say. They are really smart and curious animals. 

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I am realy so sorry for your loss of Zoey, whatever pet no one should be dismisive of someones feelings just because that pet is not their thing you and your family loved Zoey and the hurt and pain is the same for any loved pet my thought are with you.

We have a gold fish in a tank that we bought for my son when he was 7 it will be my sons 27th birthday next week and I tell you when Blinkey dies (only one eye hence the name) not only will I be in tears so will my close family members they all say hello to him/her when they visit and he has been introduced to GRF members that visit, but most people would say so what only a fish, not to me hes not


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

esSJay said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss
> 
> I will admit when I read the word "rat" I was going to pass on the thread, because when I hear of rats, I am reminded of the time I was cornered by a 'pack' of them in a small alley when I was in Australia. It was those huge scavenger ones that were about the size of a medium sized Chihuahua! I was terrified. I continued reading through your post, though, and felt that I should apologize that I was one who sort of jumped to conclusions, and when I saw the picture of your rat I smiled because it reminded me of my guinea pigs that we sadly had to put down a few years ago. Zoey definitely does NOT look like the ones in Australia! She looks very sweet and I can totally understand how you could get so attached to her. So again, I'm sorry x 2!


Thank you!!! Your post really meant a lot to me. Thank you for not passing on the thread. You're GREAT!!


----------

